# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Znanstvenici rekli da dijete treba kreniti s dohranom s 4 mjeseca?

## ivana zg

Kako pišem diplomski na temu dojenja surfam internetom i nabasam na ovo...možda je stara vijest i već ste čul za nju a možda i niste...katastrofa

http://www.blic.rs/Slobodno-vreme/Ve...i-cvrsta-hrana




> Na užas i zaprepašćenje pobornika dojenja, naučnici su danas izjavili da treba odustati od preporuke da bebu treba isključivo dojiti prvih šest meseci, prenosi Gardijan.  Godine 2001. Svetska zdravstvena organizacija obznanila je da je isključivo dojenje u prvih šest meseci najzdravije.   
> 
> 
> 
> Međutim, danas, u britanskom časopisu “Medikal džurnal” lekari iz nekoliko vodećih instituta kažu da za gornju tvrdnju SZO nikad nije postojao čvrst dokaz, kao i da može biti štetno po zdravlje ukoliko se pre šestog meseca ne počne sa uvođenjem čvrste hrane. 
> 
> Bebe koje nisu probale čvrstu hranu pre šestog meseca mogu imati probleme sa alergijom na hranu.
> 
> Takođe, postoji i opasnost od dobijanja celijačne bolesti. To je najčešća hronična gastroenterološka autoimuna bolest koju karakteriše netolerancija organizma na gluten, belančevinu pšenice, ječma, raži i zobi.
> ...


bez obzira dojili ili koristili nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko, kako ikome može past na pamet da je djetetov probavni sustav spreman za krutu hranu s 4mjeseca...dijete niti nema zube niti ne sjedi....možda ja nisam kompetentna ovdje kritizirati jer nisam znastvenik, ali ja se nekako uvijek vodim činjeicom da je pračovjek (beba) koji je živo u špiljama vjerovatno "dojio" tj. nije jeo krutu hranu dok nije dobio zube,a tim činom je i njegov probavni sustav bio spreman na npr.meso, voće itd.

Priroda,Bog ili kako god hoćete vjerovatno je iz mnogo razlloga većini djece dala zube nakon 6 mjeseci a ne po rođenju....muka mi dođe kad se sjetim da je naša generacija već s 2,3 mjeseca jela dohranu, kao neće se djec  kad stić najesti tog danas raznog zagađenog povrća, voća i mesa pa moraju krenuti što ranije...uf

----------


## laumi

što se alergija tiče, ono što ja znam je da se isključivo dojenje (između ostaloga) preporučuje baš zbog alergija. majčino mlijeko oblaže sluznice probavnog sustava i time sprečava prodiranje molekula alergena.

ima ovdje lijepo objašnjeno: http://www.lalecheleague.org/nb/nbjulaug98p100.html




> Breastfeeding protects against allergies in two ways. The first and most obvious reason breastfed babies have fewer allergies is that they are *exposed to fewer allergens in the first months of life.* They aren't given formula based cow's milk or soy products. Less exposure to these foods means less chance of allergy later on. The other reason breastfed babies have fewer allergies has to do with the development of the immune system. At birth, a baby's immune system is immature. Babies depend heavily on antibodies obtained from their mothers while in the womb. Their digestive systems are not really ready for substances other than their mothers' milk. At about six weeks of age, Peyer's Patches in the intestines begin to produce immunoglobulins or antibodies. *At six months of age, a baby has a functional, if immature, immune system that is capable of producing secretory immunoglobulin A (sIgA), the antibody found in all body secretions that is the first line of defense against foreign substances.
> *In the meantime, a baby depends on mother's milk for protection. Fed from his mother's breast, a baby first receives colostrum, the first milk, which is especially rich in antibodies, including sIgA. The sIgA "paints" a protective coating on the inside of a baby's intestines to prevent penetration by potential allergens. Mature milk continues to provide this protection-from-the-inside to help the baby remain healthy and allergy-free. Human milk and colostrum also provide antibodies specifically designed to fight germs to which either the mother or baby has been exposed.

----------


## apricot

dok, na drugoj strani, Pediatrics, u travnju ove godine (najrecentnije, dakle), iz raznoraznih razloga preporuča isključivo dojenje do navršenih 6 mjeseci.
Moguće je da će se opet nešto mijenjati, ali za sada se držimo ovih preporuka.

(da sada ne vadim zasebno linkove, evo na cijeli niz novih članaka: http://scholar.google.hr/scholar?q=p...ed=0CCEQgQMwAA )

----------


## magriz

> Kako pišem diplomski na temu dojenja surfam internetom i nabasam na ovo...možda je stara vijest i već ste čul za nju a možda i niste...katastrofa
> 
> http://www.blic.rs/Slobodno-vreme/Ve...i-cvrsta-hrana


koji znanstvenici? u kojem radu navedeno? nije valjda da vijesti s raznoraznih portala uzimaš kao mjerodavne?  :Wink:

----------


## Mima

I još blic online. Tu sam jedino pratila vijesti o Marijani i Nemešu.

----------


## ardnas

Meni je pedijatrica-alergolog sa srebrnjaka rekla da se sa dohranom kreće između 4 do 6 mjeseca. Nikako kasnije. Mi imamo alergiju na KM zato smo bili tamo, mi smo sa dohranom krenuli sa 7 mjeseci i rekla je da zato sada imamo problema sa nedostatkom željeza i slabokrvnosti. Pedijatrica je mlada tako da mislim da prati nove spoznaje.

----------


## Cubana

> Meni je pedijatrica-alergolog sa srebrnjaka rekla da se sa dohranom kreće između 4 do 6 mjeseca. Nikako kasnije. Mi imamo alergiju na KM zato smo bili tamo, mi smo sa dohranom krenuli sa 7 mjeseci i rekla je da zato sada imamo problema sa nedostatkom željeza i slabokrvnosti. Pedijatrica je mlada tako da mislim da prati nove spoznaje.


Ne razumijem kako ona par lizova kuhane jabuke dnevno u tih mjesec dana može pomoći željezu i slabokrvnosti.

----------


## apricot

preporuke ESPGHANa su da se kreće od 17. do 26. tjedna
a ESPGHAN je financiran od strane proizvođača adaptiranoga mlijeka

mnogi naši pedijatri (i nutricionisti i alergolozi) se drže njihovih preporuka i to je tužno kada europski gastroeneterološki savez ima dvadesetak članica, ali se naši drže tog ESPGHANa

SZO preporuča isključivo dojenje do 6. mjeseca i mi se toga držimo

----------


## ardnas

ne znam kako, al dosta sam se jadno osjećala kada je to rekla, ispala sam ja kriva što mu ranije nisam dala. Mi samo dojimo od početka, a obzirom na alergiju dojit ćemo i dalje... tko zna do kad jer je veliki sisoljubac

----------


## IvanaR

Ma ko zna gde oni u Blicu nalaze te članke sa savetima za roditelje! Sve se plašim da se neki novinar stvarno detaljno upušta u proučavanje materije! Imali su tako pre par meseci članak kako dete treba da spava gde je savete delila neka ovdašnja psihologinja. Dotična je doslovce imala izjavu, ako do treće godine ne izbacite dete iz svog kreveta moraćete da vodite dete psihologu! Samo mi je žao što nisam zapamtila ime dotične gospođe, da ako mi ikad zatreba psiholog nju zaobiđem u širokom luku.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> kako ikome može past na pamet da je djetetov probavni sustav spreman za krutu hranu s 4mjeseca...dijete niti nema zube niti ne sjedi....


a dobro,nisu ni zubi a ni sjedanje mjerilo...moja je prosjedala tek sa 8,5mj, po tome sam onda tek sad nedavno krenut..... 2 zuba su nikla u 7om mj ali tesko da joj oni puno pomazu u jedenju....

sve mi se cini da ce nasa djeca se cudit kako smo mi to radili jer ce tada opet biti neka nova saznanja u igri....

----------


## Sirius Black

> a dobro,nisu ni zubi a ni sjedanje mjerilo...moja je prosjedala tek sa 8,5mj, po tome sam onda tek sad nedavno krenut..... 2 zuba su nikla u 7om mj ali tesko da joj oni puno pomazu u jedenju....
> 
> sve mi se cini da ce nasa djeca se cudit kako smo mi to radili jer ce tada opet biti neka nova saznanja u igri....


slažem se da zubi i sjedenje nisu mjerilo, po tome su moje cure trebale početi s dohranom s 11 mj.

----------


## S2000

dijete moze jesti i bez zubi. i kasasto i komadice zvakat s desnima. 
Nekima izadju zubi sa 3 mjeseca pa nisu spremni. 
Sjedenje je isto individualno. No kuzim tvoj point  :Smile: 
Misim da je najvaznija spremnost zeluca. 

Ma svako malo izadje takav nekakav clanak. Cim ovim proizvodjacima kasica proodaja padne za 0.05 posto odmah si plate jedno ovakvo ''istrazivanje''.

----------


## jelena.O

> Meni je pedijatrica-alergolog sa srebrnjaka rekla da se sa dohranom kreće između 4 do 6 mjeseca. Nikako kasnije. Mi imamo alergiju na KM zato smo bili tamo, mi smo sa dohranom krenuli sa 7 mjeseci i rekla je da zato sada imamo problema sa nedostatkom željeza i slabokrvnosti. Pedijatrica je mlada tako da mislim da prati nove spoznaje.


to su i nama rekli , mi smo iz klaićeve alergičari na ohoho stvari, kremuli s 6mjeseci

----------


## jelena.O

> slažem se da zubi i sjedenje nisu mjerilo, po tome su moje cure trebale početi s dohranom s 11 mj.


 i moji isto

----------


## puntica

a moja pak ima 4.5 mjeseca i 2 zuba - što očito znači da bih trebala krenuti s dohranom?!  :Shock: 

da ne bi slučajno  :Grin: 

nego, preporuke se stalno mijenjaju, ja mislim da se roditelji moraju voditi svojim zdravim razumom i poslušati savjet onoga ili onih koje smatraju najmjerodavnijim. nedavno se na fejsu vrtila 'tablica dohrane' iz 50ih godina, di se s dohranom počinjalo s 3 DANA starosti...morate to vidjeti  :Shock:

----------


## Jurana

> a moja pak ima 4.5 mjeseca i 2 zuba - što očito znači da bih trebala krenuti s dohranom?! 
> 
> da ne bi slučajno 
> 
> nego, preporuke se stalno mijenjaju, ja mislim da se roditelji moraju voditi svojim zdravim razumom i poslušati savjet onoga ili onih koje smatraju najmjerodavnijim. nedavno se na fejsu vrtila 'tablica dohrane' iz 50ih godina, di se s dohranom počinjalo s 3 DANA starosti...morate to vidjeti


Moj muž je s mjesec dana dobivao čisti limunov sok, a ja s 2 i pol mjeseca jela bananu.
Sad bi netko rekao: i šta vam fali, ali ja neću.

----------


## ivana zg

prvo sam navela da probavni sustav sigurno nije zreo za krutu hranu , nadovezala sam se s nastankom zubi (i ako znam i za slučajeve djece koje su se rodila s jednim zubom) u smislu kao je to lijepo priroda sam osmislila ,nije nam dala zube s mjesec dana već većini djece nakon 7mj i to ne sve zube...isto tako naši preci nisu imali miksere (niti sam sam ikad miksala hranu, gnječila bi vilicom, i znam da djeca mogu jedti bez zubi, ali zašto bi, čeljust tome ne služi već zubi)....

povezala sam sjedenje zbog nicanja zubi, kako se to dvoje lijepo često (ne uvijek) podudara, jer nije isto dojiti dijete u ležećem položaju i hraniti ga krutom hranom u poluležećem položaju (zbog gušenje)

to što sam ja povezala nisu znastvene smjernice, već neka moja logika...gledala sam i promatrala svoje dijete, promatrala sam kako je priroda odredila da dijete doji na početku(ili je na adaptiranom nije bitno), da upravo (po meni) jer mu probavni sustav nije još zrel za krutu hranu, većina dijece tada još nema zubiće a i ne sjede da bi mogli "normalno jesti" bez pridržavnja druge osobe i mogućnosti gušenja....razmišljala sam o pračovjeku koji se vjerovatno i sam vodio tim....

znam da smo mi danas napredniji i isto tako znam da moje dijete nije željelo dohranu s 7mj. jesu li doktori s toga u pravu da sam treba krenuti s 4mj, iskreno nije me briga....ona je isključivo dojila do 1g s ponekad rijetkom dohranom ako bi željela, a bila je "bucko"......
I ako mislim da ljudi imaju pravo odlučiti kad im je djete spremno za dohranu po meni to nije nikako potrebno prije 6mj. a kad sam čula da su neka djeca s 5mj već probala čevape....šta da vam kažem, zdravija su od mog dojenog dijeteta, ali ja da opet rodim opet ne bi s dohranom krenula prije 6 mjeseci ..

----------

